# Free Darton



## Jari22 (Jul 6, 2005)

A snowbird uncle recently gave me his old Darton MX 50, but I'm a commited stick and string hunter. It's beat up, but would make a good starter bow for someone. I live in Dearborn heights and again, ideally it would go to some one who knew how to fix up a bow (and to perhaps to give it to a young bowless hunter). First come first serve; please pm me.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Very generous offer. That's gonna bring someone a smile for sure.


----------

